# Ford Electric Pickup optional onboard generator



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

The very little I know about EV's, they suck up a lot of watts during charging. Wouldn't this onboard generator have to be of significant size to do anything? Wondering if this is a marketing ploy?









Ford F-150 Electric's edge against rivals like the Tesla Cybertruck may be a gas generator


The pickup truck segment is about to be disrupted by all-electric vehicles, with veterans like Ford and General Motors and younger companies like Tesla and Rivian preparing their respective entries into what could very well be a lucrative market. Amidst this budding competition, each company...




www.teslarati.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup!
way too much power is lost in the tow behind gas generator.

now with that said.
if they wanted to make an ev that would power a house when you loose power.
that might be a good thing! do it as multi fuel.

some of these new ev's are very good with gasoline!

so lets say your home gen is only running part of the time...
it could work in impulse mode, only running the gasoline motor.
using less fuel until you need large demand like running the ac unit.
if the house generator was a hybrid system with battery storage... then it could store energy for those high power demand cycles.
the tricky part right now is the expense of the batteries!!
getting a large enough battery to store the power in an almost direct usable voltage..
that would cut some of the loss in conversion of stored power.

i could see this going one step further with battery docks and quick change batteries for cars and trucks.
where a charge station could charge the battery for the 1/2 hour plus time
but a quick change could be in a few seconds.
or a battery trailer for long trips.

those could be used for the home application as well.
and recharge on your own power farm, solar, wind , hydro etc.

yup the next 20 years could be interesting!!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Well that’s cool. So the next f150 gets a construction style generator and later generations will expand upon that to utilize it as a range extender in EV applications.


----------



## Kennyl (Sep 4, 2019)

It's a great solution that uses a solar panel system as for me in this review websolarguide.com/solar-canopies/ .


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

Folks; I just saw an article talking about a guy in Texas that just bought his Ford Hybrid pickup with on board generator just in time to save the day at his house in the recent outages. One line in the article says "you can power your whole house". Here's a different article that has specs on the three different generators Ford offers. (They are marketed for work site use, not home use). The largest one says it has a 7200 watt 240/120 capability and includes an L14-30 receptacle. What do you think about connecting it to your house through an inlet box? At first it sounded like a poor substitute for a real generator for home use. But then I thought about it; there would be less need to store a large quantity of gasoline in cans to make sure you are prepared in advance. The vehicle running is going to be quieter than most generators. You can get these trucks with 30 gallon tanks. That would be enough for most of our power outages. Anyone have experience with this onboard gens? I wonder how practical they are. 
I don't really need an f150 anymore; but I wonder if they have plans for something like this in an SUV.
How the 2021 Ford F-150's Onboard Generator Works (roadandtrack.com)


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Pretty expensive generator wouldn't you say?
I like the idea but I don't need a new truck.


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

Old man here said:


> Pretty expensive generator wouldn't you say?
> I like the idea but I don't need a new truck.


Right; I wouldn't go out and buy a truck I didn't need, but if I was in the market for a new vehicle anyhow, the generator option might push me to choose a model that offered it. (I'd rather have that generator than a high end sound/infotainment system, self driving features, and a bunch of other stuff in cars these days). Yes, it would depend what the extra cost of the generator option is. If you can only get one if you spend an extra 10K on a top of the line model, I'm gonna pass.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

somedumbguy said:


> Right; I wouldn't go out and buy a truck I didn't need, but if I was in the market for a new vehicle anyhow, the generator option might push me to choose a model that offered it. (I'd rather have that generator than a high end sound/infotainment system, self driving features, and a bunch of other stuff in cars these days). Yes, it would depend what the extra cost of the generator option is. If you can only get one if you spend an extra 10K on a top of the line model, I'm gonna pass.


I approve this message.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

I would like the specs on Fords generators. I haven't looked into them, but maybe I will later. I would hope they are 100% duty rated, low THD, Inverter (most likely). 
That must be a whopper alternator on that engine to charge up the batteries while the generator is in use. 
How about the starter on the engine. How many extra starts is it going to perform above normal use?
Is the generator warranty included in the truck warranty or is it inclusive?
Can you image the cost of repair or replacement of these extras - starter, alternator, generator after the warranty runs out?
Curious minds want to know.


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

Old man here said:


> I would like the specs on Fords generators. I haven't looked into them, but maybe I will later. I would hope they are 100% duty rated, low THD, Inverter (most likely).
> That must be a whopper alternator on that engine to charge up the batteries while the generator is in use.
> How about the starter on the engine. How many extra starts is it going to perform above normal use?
> Is the generator warranty included in the truck warranty or is it inclusive?
> ...


Yeah, the article says some models will have two alternators on the truck and an extra battery, so that's something to think about.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

somedumbguy said:


> Yeah, the article says some models will have two alternators on the truck and an extra battery, so that's something to think about* as well*.


There, I corrected that for ya.


----------

